# Alpha Pier on NAS Saturday



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Took the wife out today and fished off the pier. Caught about 20 small ones of different variety. Two were small grouper according to a fisherman out there and I have a picture of two that I don't know what they are, maybe someone can tell me. Fished for about 2hrs and a real good time.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

top ones a rock bass bottom is a pin.

my bad black sea bass. And they are 10 inches in the gulf and delicious I released one befor I knew what it was as well.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks flukedaddy. Can the rock bass be eaten if large enough and is there a size limit on them? I remember from reading the forum that pin fish are used for bait.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I know Virginia does have size limit for it to be a keeper. We snatch a bunch of them out there, but they are all always too small. At the minimum, it had to be at least 12 inches (in VA that is). Other than that, they are good eating!!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

test


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

10 inches and 15 a person.. Check out fwc.com for saltwater regulations. also can be picked up from tackle shops. and yes they are delicious. so are the 10 inch mangroves if you take some freshdead shrimp.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

black sea bass, have to be 10# but they are yummy white filets unless you scale and gut then split, but yummy nevertheless. I have caught a few this year on the bob sykes bridge and i used to catch a bunch down south near tampa


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Seabass are some of the best eating. 10"min. 15 bag limit. One of my favorites.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

lil'skeet said:


> Seabass are some of the best eating. 10"min. 15 bag limit. One of my favorites.


 +1:yes::yes:


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

i wanted to go there Sat and take my daughter fishing but as i was setting up a pole for her i discovered my reel has broken and my other pole had to be taken in to get new line put on it so we ended up going fishing on Sunday and the pier wasn't open so we went to the seawall and all we caught were pinfish. i really wanted her to catch some good fish so she can get into the sport of fishing - does anyone know if the pier will be open next Sunday? sat are not good days for me timewise whereas on sunday i have all day to mess around and i can take my daughter


----------



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

i was working on the base saturday and called everyone on the peir some very nice names everytime i drove by, glad ya'll had a good one, i think i might have been a little jealous


----------

